# Cool Artwork



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.deviantart.com/print/2356528/

I came upon this really cool poster on Dev Art.

Shipwreck probably already has one hanging in his house.:smt023

I don't know why the lighter is in the shot. Cigarettes are totally dangerous.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting! 


> I don't know why the lighter is in the shot. Cigarettes are totally dangerous.


I do---that's cigarette smoke coming out of the barrel.


----------

